# Has anyone not tried joest yet?



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Guys, I see a lot of posts with sandpaper related issues. Has anyone here _not_ tested the Joest product in either circular for machines or sheets for pole sanders? If not, please post reply and I will arrange to have some samples sent out for a free trial. I am also curious if those of you that have purchased them-_where_you get your stock.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

If the Joest's works well with the newish vacuum pole sander's I'll definately push our supply houses to start carrying, they just started carrying the sanders a while ago :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Rob! I just started using a porter cable dustless sanding system, im still breaking it in but im starting to get the hang of it and am quite enjoying it. I have however never tried any joest products. Actually never heard of them. I notice you're in Ontario as well. I would be more than happy to give them a shot, might even try to get my local supplier to carry them as well.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have never used Joest products, that I'm aware of anyway. Last time I placed an order online I was going to pick some up, but it was backordered.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I have never tried them but im willing to try anything


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> I have never tried them but im willing to try anything


 Nah.. too easy :thumbup:




The vacuum sanders was referring to, we currently use screen, and hate the stuff. These are great for small reno's, less hassle than masking :thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

hi Robert does your offer apply to us in the UK? I've never tried Joest although I have heard of it.
I'm currently using the Flex 500 sander
cheers


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ive just joined the pc sander ranks as of 2 weeks ago . I have never tried Joest only radious 360 , and 3m for poles


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

robert seke said:


> Guys, I see a lot of posts with sandpaper related issues. Has anyone here _not_ tested the Joest product in either circular for machines or sheets for pole sanders? If not, please post reply and I will arrange to have some samples sent out for a free trial. I am also curious if those of you that have purchased them-_where_you get your stock.
> Thanks :thumbup:


Well since your from the best province in Canada

Do you have a link for your product line. From what I found on google, I only seen pads for round sanders, and pre-cut sections for pole sanders, which I'm not too keen on

Do you have paper that comes foam backed, or that comes in rolls.

main supply house in London area, is the win-roc lads. I believe they have a few stores across Canada so........ Not sure if you deal with them ?????


----------



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

ive been using the 220 grit on my pc sander for a while now. far superior to any other pad ive tried. you wont regret buying them i get them from walltools or all-wall


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> If the Joest's works well with the newish vacuum pole sander's I'll definately push our supply houses to start carrying, they just started carrying the sanders a while ago :thumbup:


 
Forget the Joest for vacuum pole sanders.

The holes get clogged with dust after about 30 seconds.

The joest 220 works great on the PC. I order mine from ALL-WALL


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

robert seke said:


> Guys, I see a lot of posts with sandpaper related issues. Has anyone here _not_ tested the Joest product in either circular for machines or sheets for pole sanders? If not, please post reply and I will arrange to have some samples sent out for a free trial. I am also curious if those of you that have purchased them-_where_you get your stock.
> Thanks :thumbup:


 We are always willing to try something new and free:yes:. Do I PM you my info? Dont think they are available in my area


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm very interested in trying the joest sandpaper on my PC I'll pm my info


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

T-shirts?:whistling2:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Fantastic!!! We just set up Wind-lock www.wind-lock as a new master distributor. With a quick call, they would be happy to set up any local dealer in your area to stock it.. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Mate, I would love to help you in the U.K, however Joest is based out of Germany and that is your best bet to obtain samples. www.joest-abrasives.de can get you the number.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well since your from the best province in Canada
> 
> Do you have a link for your product line. From what I found on google, I only seen pads for round sanders, and pre-cut sections for pole sanders, which I'm not too keen on
> 
> ...


Hey neighbor:thumbsup:.. Yes, I am just in the process of setting up rolls of 18 yards with the foam backing. We have just tested this in T.O and the response is overwhelming. It will be available very soon. Joest does not have anything but the circular on its webpage, but several dealers such as All-Wall, Fantastic Tools, etc have the rectangle listed on their sites. As far as win-roc, no we have not set them up, we just recently partnered with wind-lock however. www.wind-lock.com


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I'm very interested in trying the joest sandpaper on my PC I'll pm my info


Please send me your address.:thumbup: I will ship out a sample pack. BTW, you can purchase Joest sheets for pole sanders from any Rona store. It is sold under the Arichard brand name.:thumbup:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

chris said:


> We are always willing to try something new and free:yes:. Do I PM you my info? Dont think they are available in my area


Thanks my friend. yes, p/m me your address and samples will be dispatched. Just indicate whether you need it for pole sander or for p/c.:jester:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> If the Joest's works well with the newish vacuum pole sander's I'll definately push our supply houses to start carrying, they just started carrying the sanders a while ago :thumbup:


Philma, yes its works great... Local supply houses can order through wind-lock www.wind-lock.com

If you would like samples, p/m me your address and size/grit request.

:thumbup:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I have never tried them but im willing to try anything


PM me your address my friend and samples will be on the way:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I use the Usuit sanding pads. As far as I can tell these are the ones that Robert is talking about. I use a 220 grit and am very happy with the results.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

gazman said:


> I use the Usuit sanding pads. As far as I can tell these are the ones that Robert is talking about. I use a 220 grit and am very happy with the results.


Thanks Gaz:thumbup: Please request from your supplier some samples of the 280 or 320 "gold" superpad P. Don't let them tell you there is no such thing... Try it and let me know what you think please


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

never heard of them... pm being sent


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

robert seke said:


> Hey neighbor:thumbsup:.. Yes, I am just in the process of setting up rolls of 18 yards with the foam backing. We have just tested this in T.O and the response is overwhelming. It will be available very soon. Joest does not have anything but the circular on its webpage, but several dealers such as All-Wall, Fantastic Tools, etc have the rectangle listed on their sites. As far as win-roc, no we have not set them up, we just recently partnered with wind-lock however. www.wind-lock.com


well keep us posted when you get the foam back, No one uses power sanders in this neck of the woods. You get this look even saying the words power sander:blink:

Just send a 2 foot sample piece here when it's ready http://www.winroc.com/branch-locator/list-of-branches/branch/index.php?id=31

just say it's for 2buck, that's what they call me now when I step in the bloody door:furious:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have 125mm and 150mm?


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

robert seke said:


> Thanks Gaz:thumbup: Please request from your supplier some samples of the 280 or 320 "gold" superpad P. Don't let them tell you there is no such thing... Try it and let me know what you think please
> You make a 320 grit That is SWEET!:thumbup: All we can get around here is the 360 220 grit. We always buff behind the pole sanding to get out any scratches with wore out sanding sponges. Sign me up please!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> well keep us posted when you get the foam back, No one uses power sanders in this neck of the woods. You get this look even saying the words power sander:blink:
> 
> Just send a 2 foot sample piece here when it's ready http://www.winroc.com/branch-locator/list-of-branches/branch/index.php?id=31
> 
> just say it's for 2buck, that's what they call me now when I step in the bloody door:furious:


ah ah ah! Not true! I started using mine! lol.
So far contractors think its wicked awesome!
But thats just because there's no dust. Im still breaking it in. There will be a video to come of that soon too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> ah ah ah! Not true! I started using mine! lol.
> So far contractors think its wicked awesome!
> But thats just because there's no dust. Im still breaking it in. There will be a video to come of that soon too.


pay no attention to PT Robert, He's from Sudbury. He thinks he's still in the LOOP, with the rest of Ontario









But then again, the big nickle is looking a little dull, maybe he can shine it all up:whistling2:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> ah ah ah! Not true! I started using mine! lol.
> So far contractors think its wicked awesome!
> But thats just because there's no dust. Im still breaking it in. There will be a video to come of that soon too.





2buckcanuck said:


> pay no attention to PT Robert, He's from Sudbury. He thinks he's still in the LOOP, with the rest of Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boxing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

robert seke said:


> :boxing:


Pay no attention to 2buck Rob! He's from Glencoe, where they still use horses and buggies! :laughing:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pay no attention to 2buck Rob! He's from Glencoe, where they still use horses and buggies! :laughing:
> View attachment 3764


Wow, believe it or not- My wife and I are looking for a horse and buggie rental for my kids Western-themed day at school. I just might have to swap him a case of sandpaper if he brings me his wagon and pony:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

robert seke said:


> Wow, believe it or not- My wife and I are looking for a horse and buggie rental for my kids Western-themed day at school. I just might have to swap him a case of sandpaper if he brings me his wagon and pony:thumbup:


Hahaha! 2buck's the guy to talk to then!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

robert seke said:


> Wow, believe it or not- My wife and I are looking for a horse and buggie rental for my kids Western-themed day at school. I just might have to swap him a case of sandpaper if he brings me his wagon and pony:thumbup:


Let me guess Rob , your from Sudbury:blink:

Not too many horses around here, but lots of sheep due to all the Scotchmen that live around here. just hook ten or twelve of them to a wagon. Then when their hooked to the wagon, and they can't run away. There's other things you can do to them............

But ill let the kiwi's explain what that is,,,,,, their the true experts :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Let me guess Rob , your from Sudbury:blink:
> 
> Not too many horses around here, but lots of sheep due to all the Scotchmen that live around here. just hook ten or twelve of them to a wagon. Then when their hooked to the wagon, and they can't run away. There's other things you can do to them............
> 
> But ill let the kiwi's explain what that is,,,,,, their the true experts :yes:


Hahaha! Don't let 2buck fool you Rob!
The kiwi's aren't the only ones who are the experts.
2buck's got quite a bit of experience as well :yes: :laughing:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess you should know PT, what with that fence and all:whistling2:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> But ill let the kiwi's explain what that is,,,,,, their the true experts :yes:


We like to call them "Trainers"......you know.....for the young fella's just starting out :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> If the Joest's works well with the newish vacuum pole sander's I'll definately push our supply houses to start carrying, they just started carrying the sanders a while ago :thumbup:


I've used Joest on both vac hand and vac pole sanders, when dust has been an issue. It does work well for that, while leaving a nice finish.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Let me guess Rob , your from Sudbury:blink:
> 
> Not too many horses around here, but lots of sheep due to all the Scotchmen that live around here. just hook ten or twelve of them to a wagon. Then when their hooked to the wagon, and they can't run away. There's other things you can do to them............
> 
> But ill let the kiwi's explain what that is,,,,,, their the true experts :yes:


Wow, I've opened a can of worms... Actually I'm from New York living in Windsor:yes: But what is hilarious is that I own a business that imports sheepskin hides from Australia for the automotive industry and I re-manufacture it and BAMMM I see a picture of sheep:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> I guess you should know PT, what with that fence and all:whistling2:.


 We swore never to speak of that again!



robert seke said:


> Wow, I've opened a can of worms... Actually I'm from New York living in Windsor:yes: But what is hilarious is that I own a business that imports sheepskin hides from Australia for the automotive industry and I re-manufacture it and BAMMM I see a picture of sheep:thumbup:


There's probably not a day that goes by when you wont see a picture of a sheep on here!


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We swore never to speak of that again!
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably not a day that goes by when you wont see a picture of a sheep on here!


..So sheep are on the mind of certain drywall finishers


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

robert seke said:


> ..So sheep are on the mind of certain drywall finishers


not me! 2buck for sure!! Sheep are always on his mind.
There was just a little incident a while back when I got my head stuck in a fence...and 2buck took advantage...
There were no sheep around at the time...god how I wish there were...


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

..So sheep are on the mind certain *Kiwi and Ozzy* drywall finishers


Thems are the facts :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey ewe fella's! ......it's not polite to talk behind my baaaaaack.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey ewe fella's! ......it's not polite to talk behind my baaaaaack.


Sorry Kiwiman!
But you should by now, that's where 2buck does everything from. From behind!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sorry Kiwiman!
> But you should by now, that's where 2buck does everything from. From behind!


Oh yeah.....I forgot about the "head stuck in the fence" incident :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh yeah.....I forgot about the "head stuck in the fence" incident :laughing:


If only I could forget.....
:laughing:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

it was the northern head with 2 eyes i hope?...i won't dwell on something it sounds like you want to forget


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bill from Indy said:


> it was the northern head with 2 eyes i hope?...i won't dwell on something it sounds like you want to forget


lol! It was just a joke that Cazna posted. 
Wait...was it Cazna? or Philma?... who knows. 
Anyways, it was a joke that was posted and were just still running with it in good fun. lol


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

robert seke said:


> I am also curious if those of you that have purchased them-_where_you get your stock.
> Thanks :thumbup:


I've ordered both my pole sander and PC Joest from online up till now. I use the pole sander Joest to help better 'finesse' my final sanding, after I've gone through things with a backless sandpaper to cut things 'flat', and before I go through things with a light and sponge, to get it ready for priming.

But a painter told me a few weeks ago about at least one store here that carries what he thought was Joest, for pole sanders, so I checked it out. It was like Joest, but was Richard. I didn't buy any, so I don't know quality wise what it's like compared to Joest.

The bulk pricing seemed to be about the same as the Joest I've bought online, maybe a touch more. They also had 2 pieces/pk. available, which I haven't been able to buy from Joest - only 25 packs. But the smaller packs made it more pricey than I'm used to. I can't remember if it was Richard who did that packaging though, or if the store broke down some bulk packages.

Did the patents run out on Joest's design? How come it's taken so long for Joest to get their paper more available, at least here in Canada? Was too pricey?


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've ordered both my pole sander and PC Joest from online up till now. I use the pole sander Joest to help better 'finesse' my final sanding, after I've gone through things with a backless sandpaper to cut things 'flat', and before I go through things with a light and sponge, to get it ready for priming.
> 
> But a painter told me a few weeks ago about at least one store here that carries what he thought was Joest, for pole sanders, so I checked it out. It was like Joest, but was Richard. I didn't buy any, so I don't know quality wise what it's like compared to Joest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the message. Yes, the Richard product is the same material as the Joest brand. It is private labelled for them and sold through various distribution outlets and big box stores in Canada such as Rona. In regards to the patents, the product is absolutely patented still from Germany. If you look at the back of the sheets or discs you will see a US and European patent number on each disc along with the "USEIT" trade mark logo. In the near future we will also have the product available in roll form, most likely 18 meters long. This will be available in Ontario soon through distribution.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, Robert.

It would be nice to know where it could be accessed. You're saying Rona in Canada is one that comes to mind for you. Any other brick stores in Canada besides them? How about eg. U.S.?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

robert seke said:


> In regards to the patents, the product is absolutely patented still from Germany. If you look at the back of the sheets or discs you will see a US and European patent number on each disc along with the "USEIT" trade mark logo.


I did a quick U.S. patent search (why? Don't ask me),  on U.S. utility patent 5,810,650. What it says:

Grinding member and an adapter for mounting the grinding member on a grinding machine or a grinding member holder 

*Abstract* A grinding member attachable to a grinding disc, an attachment plate of a grinding machine, or a manual holder, and including an abrasive-containing layer, and a perforation substantially uniformly distributed over at least a portion of a surface of the abrasive-containing layer and extending through an entire thickness of the abrasive-containing layer, with the perforation being formed of a plurality of openings so spaced from each other that unhindered suction of abrasive dust is insured; and adapter for attaching the grinding member. 



Inventors: *Jost; Peter* (D-69518 Abtsteinach, *DE*) Appl. No.: * 08/682,251* Filed: *July 17, 1996*

--

That patent description almost reads like p*rn. :laughing:

If memory serves, are such patents, at least in the U.S., good for 18 years from date of filing, which would give a couple years left?

No need for an answer. Just contemplating something. :whistling2: :jester: 

j/k.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I did a quick U.S. patent search (why? Don't ask me),  on U.S. utility patent 5,810,650. What it says:
> 
> Grinding member and an adapter for mounting the grinding member on a grinding machine or a grinding member holder
> 
> ...


...love it:clap:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Rob.
I tried messaging you back but your inbox is full. I think you need to clear up some space bro. You're too popular! Giving away free stuff :laughing:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey Rob.
> I tried messaging you back but your inbox is full. I think you need to clear up some space bro. You're too popular! Giving away free stuff :laughing:



I guess so.... Is it April 1st yet? Guess I can't say April fools:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

robert seke said:


> I guess so.... Is it April 1st yet? Guess I can't say April fools:jester:


lol! Almost!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> hi Robert does your offer apply to us in the UK? I've never tried Joest although I have heard of it.
> I'm currently using the Flex 500 sander
> cheers


 E.K, I get mine from belmore! Good disk,better than the rest i have tried:thumbsup: But £50 for 25 of them


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> E.K, I get mine from belmore! Good disk,better than the rest i have tried:thumbsup: But £50 for 25 of them


Yes Mate, I agree:furious: But I do compare it to having a Chevy budget and going to a Cadillac dealership- Ya get what ya pay for


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

robert seke said:


> Yes Mate, I agree:furious: But I do compare it to having a Chevy budget and going to a Cadillac dealership- Ya get what ya pay for


Yip i am with u there:furious: not sure why u have an angry face there but u can have 1 back:thumbup: Best discs i have used:yes: And it's been the only discs i have used for years!!But away 2 try the Abranet discs c how that goes


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> E.K, I get mine from belmore! Good disk,better than the rest i have tried:thumbsup: But £50 for 25 of them


Cheers Beermonster, its our subby who gets the discs for us. I think he gets them from Speedtape, about £20 for 25 so I can only imagine his reaction if I told him to try Joest!
"Come on, whats another £30 a pack???":cursing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Joest - Sounds too Scandahoovian to me.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Cheers Beermonster, its our subby who gets the discs for us. I think he gets them from Speedtape, about £20 for 25 so I can only imagine his reaction if I told him to try Joest!
> "Come on, whats another £30 a pack???":cursing:


 Yea E.k but i can sand maybe 2 -3 houses without a change of disk so its not that bad:thumbsup: But this Abranet things look like they could last pretty good i will tell u next week as been on the piss 2 much:thumbup:And i will get back 2 sandin the beast that im at or not at!!!!!!!


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

robert seke said:


> Guys, I see a lot of posts with sandpaper related issues. Has anyone here _not_ tested the Joest product in either circular for machines or sheets for pole sanders? If not, please post reply and I will arrange to have some samples sent out for a free trial. I am also curious if those of you that have purchased them-_where_you get your stock.
> Thanks :thumbup:


Hey Rob due you guys have a store in Windsor

I'm here inn Windsor would like to get some samples if I could
I'm buying a planex suppose to pick it tomorrow

Thx


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with the joest on the Planex, the festool paper is designed to work with it and is really nice. Just make sure to get the soft sanding pad set it makes a big difference, and go with the 240 paper unless you are using a setting mud then more like 180


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I havent tried joist paper I just use the radius 360 and foam back on my other pole


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

please call me at 226-787-5405...


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I havent tried the joest paper yet. I use the porter cable


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Doesn't this work on the 360. Pole sander also? Don't have a power sander and doubt I will anytime soon atleast but I like the radius 360 and if it works I wouldn't mind trying


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes it does work on the 360.


----------

